# update von gnome-icon-theme-2.22.0 schlägt fehl

## drakesoft

Hallo,

ich wollte heute ein Update machen (world) leider schlägt dies bei dem packet gnome-icon-theme-2.22.0 fehl. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... hier ma den log http://nopaste.com/p/aItUSezP6

Grüße

drakesoft

----------

## ChrisJumper

Probier's mal damit:

```
 emerge -1  dev-perl/XML-LibXML dev-perl/libxml-perl dev-perl/XML-SAX-Writer dev-perl/XML-SAX 
```

----------

## drakesoft

schlägt bei den abhängigkeiten wieder fehl! Und das benötigte Packet ist anscheinend wieder abhängig von einem Packet das maskiert ist ... siehe log http://nopaste.com/p/aFSprTjWK

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-Iconv-1.7/work/Text-Iconv-1.7 ...
> 
>  * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker
> 
> Checking for iconv ... fail
> ...

 

Hast du es mittlerweile gelöst?

Wenn nicht dann würde ich zuerst versuchen virtual/libiconv neu zu bauen und es wieder zu probieren. Wenn das dann immer noch nicht geht, hast du vielleicht einfach ein Problem mit einem Perl-Update bekommen oder so. Gucke dir perl-cleaner an...  und teste das mal: 

```
# perl-cleaner all
```

----------

## drakesoft

Danke hat funktioniert jetzt ist gnome-icon-theme geupdatet leider kommt jetzt bei " emerge --sync"

```
buero helga # emerge --sync

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6971, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6926, in emerge_main

    action_sync(settings, trees, mtimedb, myopts, myaction)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5115, in action_sync

    "%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S +0000"))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/_strptime.py", line 14, in <module>

    import locale

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/locale.py", line 14, in <module>

    import sys, encodings, encodings.aliases

ImportError: No module named encodings

```

und bei einem weiten update bei packet app-text/iso-codes-3.2 kommt folgendes http://nopaste.com/p/aVFqIEU0O

----------

## ChrisJumper

```
# python-updater
```

Sollte das mit emerge-sync lösen.  Leider findest du hier einen Thread der scheinbar das selbe Problem mit app-text/iso-codes behandelt. Es gibt dort auch einen verweis auf einen Bug.

Richtig überblickt habe ich das noch nicht (nur überflogen) aber versuch mal, nach dem python-updater von eben nochmal dev-python/pyxml zu emergen und dann nochmal den python-updater zu starten. Anschließend sollte app-text/iso-codes funktionieren.

----------

## drakesoft

Lieder keine besserung, in beiden fällen.

----------

## drakesoft

Hat keiner eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

----------

## ChrisJumper

```
File "/usr/lib/python2.5/locale.py", line 14, in <module>

    import sys, encodings, encodings.aliases

ImportError: No module named encodings

```

Ich bin recht ratlos was das betrifft.

Findet revdep-rebuild was? Oder kannst du überhaupt noch was emergen, wenn diese Fehlermeldung beim Sync kommt?

Ist der Rest von deinem System uptodate?  emerge -pvDu system

----------

## drakesoft

Trotzdem danke für deine hilfe. also revdep-rebuild hat was gefunden aber hat nichts verbessert. emergen funktioniert noch emerge-websync funktioniert auch. "system" ist aktualisiert

----------

